# My lil Devil...



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

what else can i call her when im about to describe her behavior.. when we adopted her the first thing he did was bit her on the mouth.. I WAS HORRIFIED after that was a separtion of rooms.. half for her.. half for him.. he would see her and bark and tried to bite her..(the vet gave us some ideas like letting them be on the same door so they can smell each other -obiously the door closed) . well after a month of this my mother who was having trouble cooking dinner... (lulu was in her arms) had enough.. and yelled at both Enough.. put Lulu down on the floor.. and since that they are able to b in the same room..

Now the problem im getting is that LULU attacks my other dog! she tried to bit him.. she trows her sharp nails at him... he is terrified of her,,, he does get tired and sometimes snaps at her,,, but never really hurt her.. she runs all around the house after him.. he is tired of this and has now looked for protection from us...

Any ideas what can we do about my lil one terrorizing my older Spike!?


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

no idea!?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish I could help.. but my dog does not get along very well with others. My sister has a Maltese and we let them play whenever we can but they almost always fight like crazy when they are together. I've tried everything to get them to settle down, but they can fight for hours. They've never hurt each other, but I'm always worried that they will. A dog trainer told me that this is the way dogs play so not to worry that if one of them gets hurt it will walk away and ignore the other dog. It kinda sounds like your younger dog is trying to assert dominance over the older dog. I've heard that making sure you cuddle and love and feed the older dog first that the younger one will learn that the older one is dominate. Good luck, hopefully they'll settle down and love each other after a while.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry if i'm not too much of help. 

Daezie was 5 month when I got Maya. At first Daezie didn't like Maya, she would run away from her and bark at her but Maya was never aggressive to Daezie. The only thing Maya wanted to do was play and sleep and eat. Now they get along really well and they play fight alot Maya sounds vecious(sp?) when they growl at eachother. other people think they are vicious dogs or aggresive but i explain that thats how they play. 
Hopefully you will find a solution for your problem with your babies.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

nothing getting better!!!!!!! he is terrified! and she is a lil bad one ... she almost took his tail out! :wacko:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wonder if a dog trainer could help you.. it must be awful for your older one to be so scared.. poor little one. Maybe you should seperate them for now and then slowly start re-introducing them to each other, little bits at a time.. as soon as the younger one starts to get aggressive, punish her and move her to another room. Hopefully she would eventually learn that she can't be mean to Spike and if she is she will be punished with a time out. Keep us posted!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my trainer www.unclematty.com is great. you definitely need to call a trainer to observe their behaviour though. sorry we cant give you advice, but aggressive dogs are really hard to deal with. good luck


----------

